# For Sale Propride 3P Hitch 1400 Lb Bars



## jerry226 (Oct 1, 2013)

I have a propride 1400 hitch for sale. Guaranteed not to sway and I pulled a 30ft trailer with a chevy 1500. 1500.00 + shipping. I live in Kokomo Indiana 46901. they cost 2500.00 new. I bought a outback 5th wheel is the only reason I am selling it. They have a lifetime warranty. It weights approx. 200 lbs. PM me if Intersted.
View attachment 6850
Sold locally


----------



## scuba0331 (Dec 7, 2011)

Good deal great hitch! Good luck with the sale!


----------

